# Question on wiring?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the Buttkicker lfe and I am running 2 transducers off of the BKA-1000-4a. I have an extra DVC 4ohm sub that I would like to hook into the system. Now the manufacturer say's you can run up to 4 shakers with this amp. If I use it for 3 what would be the best way to wire it up? I would think Parrallell but I am not positive. Thanks..........:dunno:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Question on wireing?*

My best suggestion ... ask the manufacturer :bigsmile:

I'm sure Roman will be the right person to answer this for you :yes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Question on wireing?*

I am sure he would, I just thought someone here could help out also.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I would think Parrallell but I am not positive


Three is a bit different than you would think.. 

That amp will produce 1000 watts @ 4 ohms (with one 4 ohm buttkicker) and 1900 watts @ 2 ohms (with two 4 ohm buttkickers in parallel). You can't put three in parallel.

To add two more (four total) is no big deal, since you simply put two in series, and another two in series, and then put those two sets in parallel, to result in 4 ohms.

The problem comes when you have three. (You have two 4 ohm butts and one 4 ohm sub, but the amp still sees three buttkickers). You have to put them all in series to produce 12 ohms. The total power dissipation is lowered, but the amp will accept it.

Here's the FAQ info from their site to support my information.

Four buttkickers

Three buttkickers

brucek


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you, I wired them up like you said,in series, and it is working great. I ran them for about a half an hour and at pretty good volume and not only did they sound and feel fantastic the amp didn't even get warm.:yay: Thanks.


----------

